

Ask HN: Media Temple - mmul

I run 2 web sites that use Wordpress (latest versions) with mediatemple.net and I keep getting hacked with an iframe insert. It installs malware on visitors computers.<p>Can anyone tell me what steps they take to ensure that wordpress is 100 percent secure from attacks (or at least 99.9 percent)?<p>I have tried changing the file attributes to 444 but that has not worked.<p>Any feedback will be helpful.<p>Thanks.
======
jcapote
Don't use wordpress. It's that simple.

